
Hacking a Herb Vaporizer to Set Its Temperature Limit from 190C to 6553.5C - Grinchiul
https://www.evilsocket.net/2017/08/25/Mini-Post-Hacking-a-Herb-Vaporizer-using-GNU-Linux-and-BLE-raw-commands/
======
anfractuosity
Heh, that's amusing, I'm really curious to know what happens though, if it was
turned on.

I _think_ I've heard some vaporizers use nichrome if I recall correctly, which
seems to have a fairly high melting point?

Would the nichrome or whatnot melt before further issues or..?

------
erwinkle
you should post your bitcoin or eth address so people can donate until you
reach the price of your vape, then turn it on and see what happens.

I'd pay to witness that.

